# peperomia ID



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

I picked up a few cuttings if this pep at lowes yesterday. The leaves are full green, succulent like, and about 1/2" one is taking a heart shape but that is only one.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like Pep. sp. 'Isabelle' that Exotic Angels sells


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you! Looks like thats it. Any tips on viv use? Looks like it could be a cliber as i see what looks like anchoring roots.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

More of a trailing species, can climb though.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

In the Netherlands this peperomia is cultivate under the name Isabelle
The real name i think is Peperomia deppeana .
I have seen this peperomia in the wild(tropical Costa Rica were it grows epifytically in Cacao trees ) near Palmar Norte.
I think P hoffmannii is a smaller peperomia


----------

